# Men's Cuff Design - Your input please



## BangleGuy (May 24, 2012)

I have been working on a Men's cuff design and wanted to get your input. The oval slot is where the wood gets inlaid. This could be a turning project or steam bending. I am thinking copper and/or stainless, only one size and it gets formed to fit each persons wrist. This would be much more expensive to machine and so I am guessing it would retail for around $40. 

Too expensive? Too much metal? Not enough wood? Remember this will get bent and formed, so the wood can't be in an area that gets tweaked

So lay it on me guys!:wacko1: :rotflmao3:

[attachment=5866]
[attachment=5867]
[attachment=5868]


----------



## Twig Man (May 24, 2012)

Thats a great idea


----------



## Mizer (May 24, 2012)

I like the design and I think the copper would go well. Instead of bending the wood could you just cut it out on a band saw?


----------



## Mike1950 (May 24, 2012)

Bent laminations- you could do some cool things that way.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 24, 2012)

Also bent laminations would be tougher-it could flex.


----------



## Kevin (May 24, 2012)

Looks nice. I agree more wood would be nice. All wood would be better. Like Rob not my thing but plenty of guys like to wear jewelry and $40 may be too low - but if you making good profit at that price point you'll sell more maybe.


----------



## DKMD (May 24, 2012)

I like the overall look, but I've got some concerns… 

I wonder what guys would actually pay for something like that? I don't have a feel for the market, but I'd imagine that men are less likely to drop$100-200 on a piece of jewelry than a woman might… That's purely based on my experience with my wife!:dash2::dash2: If the market price point were any lower, I think the margin might be a little tight at $40/blank.

I agree with Roy about increasing the wood portion, but that's probably an inherent bias among the membership here.


----------



## BangleGuy (May 24, 2012)

Thanks for your input guys! I would like to see more wood too. I will think about how to accomplish this. 

Keller, yes the selling price of the finished piece would have to be at least $85 to be worth it. When I had my Art show a couple weeks ago, I had 20+ guys come by and wish I had made cuffs for men. I think the $100+ cuff would have to be finished really well. Copper cuffs are really a big deal here in western Colorado, so I think there is a market.


----------



## EricJS (May 25, 2012)

BangleGuy said:


> Thanks for your input guys! I would like to see more wood too. I will think about how to accomplish this.
> 
> Keller, yes the selling price of the finished piece would have to be at least $85 to be worth it. When I had my Art show a couple weeks ago, I had 20+ guys come by and wish I had made cuffs for men. I think the $100+ cuff would have to be finished really well. Copper cuffs are really a big deal here in western Colorado, so I think there is a market.



There certainly is a market. This is not an ordinary product and I believe the reason men are drawn to your bangles is that there is a bold, flashy, yet masculine look to the large wood/metal bangles you already carry.

I like the look of your new design and I don't have any suggestions for making it better. More wood would take away the adjustability. What I would recommend, however, is not to mass produce this but to have a few made for testing the market. I still think that a wide bangle (in a large size that fits men) with lots of wood and metal is what guys will pick up. I think you need lots of copper ones too, because men will wear something made of copper & your bangles will give them an excuse to do it with class.


----------



## Kevin (May 25, 2012)

BangleGuy said:


> ... I had 20+ guys come by and wish I had made cuffs for men. ...



Just remember what they were looking at that made them want one so bad; they were looking at a jewelry piece that had 90%+ wooden reveal. Not saying the ~ 50/50 wouldn't sell but you probably shouldn't push for a big volule first run of anything until you test them. JMO.


----------



## Gene Howe (May 26, 2012)

Just a suggestion: You could segment the wood (beveled squares?) to allow more adjustment.


----------



## BangleGuy (May 26, 2012)

I spent all day yesterday at the machine shop working out some bugs and helping run parts. We got a good start on about 50 metal cores, and I brought home 10 size 8 copper and 5 size 8 SS. Spent some time discussing the 'Mangle' as I call it (men's bangle or cuff). Sounds like it is a go, so I just need to refine the design, get material and I can have some prototypes made.

I think there is a good market for these in the lapidary field as well (stone work). Agate, turquoise, etc would look nice inlaid in the cuff. 

Thanks again for your comments and suggestions!:thanx:


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 26, 2012)

I think your on to something here, would probably sell well at biker ralleys as someone else here has said. One question though, How do you keep the copper from turning your wrist green?


----------



## BangleGuy (May 26, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> I think your on to something here, would probably sell well at biker ralleys as someone else here has said. One question though, How do you keep the copper from turning your wrist green?



The green wrist is a two-edge sword. I had many guys come up to me (with a green wrist from their existing cuff) and swear up and down that the copper cuff has helped their arthritis... So, for many this is all part of a homeopathic remedy and the green means it is working. 

I do believe that the green wrist can be remedied by some surface treatments, proper cleaning, and not wearing the cuff when you are sweating. It also has to do with your personal body chemistry and how acidic your skin/perspiration is. I am certainly no expert, but I can report that loads of folks wear copper and swear by it.


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 26, 2012)

BangleGuy said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> > I think your on to something here, would probably sell well at biker ralleys as someone else here has said. One question though, How do you keep the copper from turning your wrist green?
> ...


Very interesting, I'm probably one of those people that would corode it wright off my wrist as I sweat for no aparent reason, on the other hand if it has homeopathic properties maybe I wouldn't need my head transplant


----------



## chippin-in (May 26, 2012)

I wonder what guys would actually pay for something like that? I don't have a feel for the market, but I'd imagine that men are less likely to drop$100-200 on a piece of jewelry than a woman might… 

It might be the woman who pushes the man to get it or just buy it for him.

Maybe you could market it as a self defense weapon. just slide it down to your fist...copper knuckles, SS knuckles...or not.

Robert


----------



## BangleGuy (May 26, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> chippin-in said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder what guys would actually pay for something like that? I don't have a feel for the market, but I'd imagine that men are less likely to drop$100-200 on a piece of jewelry than a woman might…
> ...




OMG! :rotflmao3: 
I laughed out loud reading this and I had to explain to my wife what I was chuckling about while sitting on the couch! :lolol: Now those are some great bangles! And I am talking about what she is wearing on her wrists! :rotflmao3:


----------

